# **POSTPONED** SolenTTeers/Sussex SouTTh Downs 24th Jan



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SolenTTeers/Sussex SouTTh Downs joint meet Sunday 24th January

To start the New Year I have teamed up with Trev (ttrev21) for a joint SolenTTeers and Sussex meet and drive on the South Downs, starting at 11:30am Whiteways Car Park north of Arundel we intend to take in some stunning scenery and traffic permitting some great roads along the South Downs ending up at a pub for Sunday Lunch at the White Horse @ Easebourne which promises great home-made food, then time permitting a run down to Goodwood.

3 meeting point options:

1) Meet in the car park of the Solent Hotel, Whiteley (just off J9 M27) at 10:30am
2) Meet at Whiteways Car Park(Adjacent to A29/A284/B2139 Roundabout) at 11:30am
3) Trev will post up a start point in his thread

Please post below if interested and include your intended meeting point.

Cheers Richard


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not the best date Rich as this is the same day as RWYB at Santa Pod


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Not the best date Rich as this is the same day as RWYB at Santa Pod


We are aware of the clash however we are not aiming for those who want to do speed tests, so hopefully this event will appeal to a different audience.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There are a few who are going just to spectate as well


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Richard
i've posted on Trev's thread. i'll be meeting you at Whiteways, as i'm just down the road at Bognor.
Cheers
David


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent, looking forward to meeting you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi There Richard,

Just back from Vegas and not got my brain thawed out yet - would love to come, need to check with with my social secretary to see if we have anything on or if she wants to come, but she is asleep right now..

will get back to you soon.

Happy new Year to all and hope to see you soon.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SolenTTeers now has a facebook group see http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=238461011568


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pub now confirmed:

Starting at Solent Hotel:
Richard & Julie (me)
Bill + Lorraine (BillP)
Tony (TT-Tony)
James (JMTT) +1 TBC
John & Helen (TTotal) TBC
Guy & Michelle (Gizmo750) TBC

Meeting at Whiteways:
RedrocketTT

IainJB TBC


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Richard
I'll be meeting you at Whiteways too. 
Regards
David


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If we are allowed with our midgeTT ?










Cant promise we can keep up though.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Of course you're welcome John, you can even take the lead to keep things at a sedate pace.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Pub now confirmed:
> 
> Starting at Solent Hotel:
> Richard & Julie (me)
> ...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi I'm based in that London but I'll be visiting family close to Portsmouth that weekend and it would be nice to meet a few more people. Count me in for the Fareham - Arundel section then we'll see how we go - may have to head home in tome for sunday lunch!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Pub now confirmed:
> ...


Sorry Rich. can't do...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> Sorry Rich. can't do...


Just cuz I left out a space....... Anyway you werent invited, we couldnt have 2 x blue qS on a meet could we. :roll:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Rich. can't do...
> ...


exactly :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry everyone, due to low take up we have decided to POSTPONE this event.

:? :? :?

Look out for the new date.


----------



## Simon QS (Jan 28, 2009)

Just as well, Portsmouth Audi still have my QS and I didn't fancy driving around in the A6. Its like a bloody tank and only a 2.0ltr diesel - stupidly fast!

Keep me posted.


----------



## JMtt (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, will keep my eye out for the new date Rich. Can i suggest the new forest as a possible meet in the near future? Beaulieu motor museum perhaps?
James.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That's a little close to work..... :lol:

Been there since March last year!

http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/beaulieunewfor2010 See July 24th for the German Day.....


----------

